
Make Lists. Not Too Much. Mostly Do. - pw
http://gradhacker.com/2009/12/11/make-lists-not-too-much-mostly-do/
======
diN0bot
an hn poll tipped me off to pivotal tracker

    
    
       http://pivotaltracker.com
    
       http://proudlyprocrasdonating.wordpress.com/2009/11/07/project-management-and-motivation/
    

the number of hours i put in each week has increased (charts are just so damn
motivating for me), plus the whole team is more focused. it's an awesome tool.
i want to hug the developers.

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
Clickable:

<http://pivotaltracker.com>

[http://proudlyprocrasdonating.wordpress.com/2009/11/07/proje...](http://proudlyprocrasdonating.wordpress.com/2009/11/07/project-
management-and-motivation/)

~~~
judofyr
While clickabilty is nice, it makes me a little sad you have more points than
the parent.

~~~
hrishimittal
Don't be sad. It's just points.

------
yason
A programmer's version would probably be: Write code. Not too much. Mostly
think.

------
RiderOfGiraffes

      > The most famous line from the entire book are its
      > first eight words, which, he says, sums up his whole
      > philosophy:
      >
      >       Eat food. Not too much. Mostly plants.
    

I'm confused - where's the eighth word?

Apart from that, I liked this article. It's not too deep, it doesn't contain
Earth-shattering advice, but it has served to re-focus my efforts to get
things done in a mountain of tasks, obligations and distractions.

I've put "Find the eighth word" on a list ...

~~~
Retric
I thougt it was "Eat _real_ food, not too much, mostly plants" but that could
just be my bad memory.

~~~
davidmathers
[http://www.nytimes.com/2007/01/28/magazine/28nutritionism.t....](http://www.nytimes.com/2007/01/28/magazine/28nutritionism.t.html)

------
richardburton
Great advice. I find that any to-do list that I use on my computer distracts
my flow because I flip to another window or get away from my browser/Textmate
work and try to find the thing to _tick_. There's something enormously
satisfying about crossing out something you've written onto a quality notepad.

------
epall
So basically...GTD

------
mojuba
_Do whatever is necessary to do the (most important) items on your list. ...
and when nothing obviously is needs to be done now, look at your list, and do
more. Then go home and relax._

Pure wisdom. The entire article is so enlightening. I didn't know I should do
something during the day and then go home and relax. I always thought it was
quite the opposite.

